# Cinelli Nuovo Supercorsa



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

my new toy and based on the rides I've taken on her so far,looks to become a favorite : a Cinelli Nuovo Supercorsa


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

*What a nice bike ...*

I had not heard of the nuovo corsa until I saw one on ebay, but now it is probably the frame that I want the most. 

lucky for you, that bike ain't my size


----------



## Kung Fu Felice (Apr 17, 2007)

Is that an Al frame? Love the chrome bits. Congrats on the road jewelry!


----------



## Mayday (Jan 22, 2004)

*Modern and traditional*

That's a good looking bike. I like the mix of modern and traditional with the oversized, shaped tubing combined with nice lug work at the bottom bracket.


----------



## DY123 (Oct 5, 2006)

That's a very interesting frame.......

A combination of modern and traditional techniques.

Modern: (Mega shaped tubes - Ultra Foco, Tig welded (looks like tig and possibly covered/filed or maybe just small fillets, internal headset, sloped Top tube).

Traditional: (Lugged Bottom bracket, Bottom bracket with old style cable guide, Seat tube clamp, Socket rear drop outs, Brazed on front derailleur tab, Chrome). 

Hmmm..... I wonder how or where this frame came into being. It must have been made just at a point where the two styles were changing....kind of like a bridge from one to the next.....

Some might call it inconsistent, but it doesn't bother me, I'm open minded  Maybe it is just the right combination of both. The best of both worlds.

I always loved the look of the Foco Chain stays. Cool

No it is steel.


----------



## KeithNYC (Mar 17, 2004)

*Oh my.*

I really like it. 

huh.

:thumbsup:


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi all. thanks for all the nice words. I'm pretty jazzed,myself.

: )



DY123 said:


> >>>Ultra Foco, Tig welded (looks like tig and possibly covered/filed or maybe just small fillets<<<.


Not much info is still available on these framesets but Cinelli specifically referred to the frame as being constructed of fillet brazed Columbus UltraFoco.ie:>>>"the classic look of Supercorsa, but with the most 
advanced technologies (fillet brazing, sloping, integrated head tube, carbon 
front fork, Columbus Ultrafoco tubes.......)"<<< 



DY123 said:


> >>> Maybe it is just the right combination of both. The best of both worlds.<<<


That's what I'm hoping for anyway. She's only been built up for a few days now and I've got less than 175 miles on her.So far, I'm very impressed.I've a little fine tuning to do yet but the overall combination of nimbleness,stability, stiffness, comfort, predictability and road feel appears superbe.



DY123 said:


> I always loved the look of the Foco Chain stays. Cool


Thanks. Me,too.









best,
k


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

Caterham,

Beautiful.

I often find myself drifting over to the SuperCorsa's to "look" - where did you find this?

Does it look like the paint will be a "little" more durable than Cinelli's paint usually is???


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> Caterham,
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> ...


Hi 2many,
I've been trying to track down the frame for a couple years now but was never able to locate one except on a Japanese dealer site.About 7-8 weeks ago, Ital-Tecno posted a M and an XL on eBay -the very first time I'd seen any for sale in the US. I gave them a phone call to see if they could get one in my size. They took down my name and number, not making any promises, and after about a month, I got a telephone call that they could get me one in my size in China Blue. I just said yes-how could I not? lol 
5 days later and she arrived at the door.
I noticed that GVH just got in 4 frames in red,too. My suspicion is that when these are gone, the model will be history.A shame,really. 

I've no idea about the durability of the paint but I suspect that, like the regular Supercorsa', the frame is chromed beneath and that the paint will be fairly fragile. If you look closely at the pics of the rear dropouts and the seat cluster, you'll notice that I've already put clear vinyl stay protector strips on the both chainstays and the seatstays *just in case*.I've since put another on the toptube near the headset and one on the downtube to fend off the occassional dropped allen wrench.Maybe I should have it vinyl dipped instead? hahaha

best,
k


----------



## supercorsa (Apr 23, 2002)

sweetness!!!

never heard of it before. i've got a mid 80's supercorsa and an '01 starlight, i thought i was pretty much set. looks like i was wrong...

enjoy, cinelli's do have a certain magic about them.


----------



## dlenmn (Mar 28, 2006)

caterham said:


> fillet brazing


Wow. I don't usually comment on all the sweet new bikes around here (because there are just so darn many) but that bike is absurdly nice -- it might even be my recent favorite. I want one! Fillet brazing on a non custom frame? That's something I haven't seen this side of those old Schwinns.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

dlenmn said:


> Fillet brazing on a non custom frame? That's something I haven't seen this side of those old Schwinns[/URL].


errr....hmmm...that's a *compliment*,.... right? lol :aureola: 



best,
k


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

Been 3 weeks since that first post, have you had a chance to give it some distance? Ride report? GVH has a red one in my size, since it's built from ultrafoco and with only a BB lug it should be light. Can you compare to another steel frame? i like the look.......


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

hi cmg,

I only have about 350 miles on the Nuovo Supercorsa to date and have yet to take her out on any really big climbs with steep twisty descents so I'll reserve final judgement until I've become more familiar with its character and behaviour on more extreme terrain. 
Regardless, I know enuf already to say that it's a definate keeper. The handling, is a touch on the pointy/sensitive side of neutral -ie: more like a Pegoretti than, say, a Colnago.The bike prefers being ridden hard and feels very secure at speed. Climbing is great, in or out of the saddle- plenty stiff with no appreciable b-bkt flex .Tracks straight,stable,& true and I find that I can effortlessly sit up and ride no-hands for miles at a time,steering thru corners soley by weight shifts.
I'd characterize the ride as more toward the firm side than plush yet it's smooth and not at all harsh. Very pleasant road feel,with excellent feedback.It's nimble, responsive, lively and great fun to ride.

best,
k


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

In that small of frame size, it might be overly stiff, but in a 60cm frame, it would make a great race frame. It's nice to see Cinelli finally making a frame in a "modern" steel. You even get a little chrome.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi MrG,

My characterisation isn't a negative- more one of its character relative to other bikes that I'm familiar with and an amplification of what I'm observing for the sake of illumination.
In fact, my primary reference point for ride quality continues to be my old & trusty and, by modern standards, flexy Columbus SL tubed DeRosa. 

If anything, I'm thinking that that the N Sc's very short, tall profile chainstays are likely the main contributor to this feeling of firmness/directness, moreso than the shaped oversize UltraFoco top and downtubes. I'm also of the opinion that those stays are also largely responsible for the bike's sensations of direct and immediate responsiveness to inputs and pedalling efficiency .
I'm not getting any impressions that the bike will beat me up over longer rides or that the roadholding over rough, loose or irregular surfaces is in any way compromised. 

Even at this early point in time, I'm confident that the Nuovo Supercorsa is one of the finest bikes that I've ever owned or ridden but regardless it does have a personality which I'm still in the process of discovering.To conclude anything beyond that will just take some more mileage and a broader variety of riding situations. 

best,
k


----------



## brownhunter (Feb 17, 2004)

I know it's been a long time, but how's the 1 year mark been with this beauty?

I'm considering getting one myself! 

I'm a carbon 2008 Trek Madone 5.5 rider now and love it, have a 2004 Trek 2200 aluminum with upgrades and love it too, so the Cinelli will be my foray into Steel.

I like how this frame is modern, has gorgeous lines and welds, but still is steel... try to get an old world feel, yet with modern tech. It will be my second compact geo too.

-Hunter


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

hi brownie,

after a year , the nuovo supercorsa has become my primary ride. it took a little time to get it just the way i like but my initial impressions have only solidified- the bike is a phenomenal sprinter and climber- very responsive,tending towards the quick side of neutral, yet stable, confident and predictable handling- it prefers being ridden hard and fast, feeling more stable at high speeds than when schlepping around. the ride is very firm and lively but not harsh. its road feel and grip are very good to excellent and invites hammering out of the corners and fast twisty descents. it ain't no easy chair tho.

i've made quite a few minor and not so minor changes since i first posted- some purely for aesthetics and some for fine tuning the fit and improving performance- the biggest changes were in swapping out the campy proton/veloflex pave' clinchers for nucleon /veloflex criterium tubulars, an upgrade from a columbus light tusk fork to a 'new' carve and reverting to my old trusty regal saddles from the fizik arione (and briefly a selle italia). i discovered that i gained better control and precision using a saddle with a distinct sidewall and that the benefit easily overshadowed the added weight. i also bumped up the stem length by 1 cm. cosmetically i swapped out the carbon crank,seatpost & spacers for some alloy & titanium bits and am pretty pleased with the overall look now.
here's a couple fairly recent pics-





















best,
k


----------



## brownhunter (Feb 17, 2004)

excellent! Thanks for the update!


----------



## KeithNYC (Mar 17, 2004)

Caterham those changes look great- I just love that bike. How about a full side shot? :aureola:


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

KeithNYC said:


> Caterham those changes look great- I just love that bike. How about a full side shot? :aureola:


thanks keith,
best,
k


----------



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

*It's all your fault caterham!*

Just grabbed one just like yours (frame only) NOS off eBay. I hope it rides as nice as you say. I have been looking for just the right bike to replace my Waterford 1200... I can't wait to try it. Your comment about the DeRosa being your benchmark let me know you know what a good ride is all about. I've been looking for that perfect blend of new and old. I have tried a few carbon bikes over the years (test rides) and they all feel dead to me next to the Waterford. No soul. All harsh plastic.

Thank you for posting all the pictures and feedback. It is the only thing I can find on the web on this bike... I wish I could find more.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

caterham said:


> thanks keith,
> best,
> k



I heard a rumour that you laid this down recently.

Any truth to it?


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

hi 2many,

yessir.
ragdolled straight over the bars smack onto the pavement at around 18-20mph. fortunately the brunt of the impact was absorbed by my head. did a century ride just 4 days later ( sucking down ibuprofens like candy)









only noteable damage to the bike was trashing the saddle, squashed my puter and bunged up both pedals.already have the pedals swapped over from another bike and bought a new computer. you wouldn't happen to know where i might find another black regal with silver rivets, new or used?

best,
k


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

waterford853 said:


> Just grabbed one just like yours (frame only) NOS off eBay. I hope it rides as nice as you say. I have been looking for just the right bike to replace my Waterford 1200... I can't wait to try it. Your comment about the DeRosa being your benchmark let me know you know what a good ride is all about. I've been looking for that perfect blend of new and old. I have tried a few carbon bikes over the years (test rides) and they all feel dead to me next to the Waterford. No soul. All harsh plastic.
> 
> Thank you for posting all the pictures and feedback. It is the only thing I can find on the web on this bike... I wish I could find more.



hi waterford,

very kewl- hope you like it as much as i have. not many of these things around as you may have gathered. to date, i've logged up nearly 2500 miles on mine and i'm still impressed. 
if at all possible, i wouldn't give up on your waterford entirely however. the nsc's ride and personality is quite different from your 1200 and it seems to me that the two, as a pair, would compliment one another quite nicely.

please keep me posted on the progress with your build and your impressions.

best,
k


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

what size is this beauty?


----------



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

only noteable damage to the bike was trashing the saddle, squashed my puter and bunged up both pedals.already have the pedals swapped over from another bike and bought a new computer. you wouldn't happen to know where i might find another black regal with silver rivets, new or used?

best,
k[/QUOTE]

Try Vecchio's (sp?) or Excel Sports, both in Boulder CO. Should be able to set you up with a Regal


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

Man, that's a beautiful bike! 

. . .glad you're ok, looks like the helmet did it's job!


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

cmg said:


> what size is this beauty?


cinelli calls it a small. the virtual size would be a 50cm(c-c) with a 52.5 cm toptube.


----------



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

*One Nuovo SuperCorsa left*

GVH has one left in red for $1100. 54cm. I got a NOS blue 54cm from a collector. Three minor nicks and a few flaws on the chrome but still 98% perfect. Never built. Should have it built in a week when the rest of the parts come in. I will post pictures and a contrast to the magic carpet ride of the Waterford. I only wish I had a few more warm days here in Michigan to get some long rides in... Glad to see you and your bike survived the crash.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

waterford853 said:


> I got a NOS blue 54cm from a collector... Never built. Should have it built in a week when the rest of the parts come in. I will post pictures and a contrast to the magic carpet ride of the Waterford..


hi waterford....
progress report?
anxious to see your build and your initial thoughts on the new nuovo superscorsa.

best,
k


----------



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Coming soon*

I have been waiting 2 weeks for a bottom bracket. Should be here any day. I hope to get at least one ride in before the snow falls. I will post for sure.


----------



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Waterford 1200 vs Cinelli Nuovo Supercorsa Review*

I will have to update this in the spring when the snow clears. I only got one ride in (30mi) on the Cinelli but I have 13yrs on the Waterford. I plan to experiment with the stem height and seat choice to "dial" in the ride and fit. 

Waterford 1200 (Reynolds 753; 96 Campy 8spd): This has been my gold standard. I have done short rides on several bikes but always came to a quick conclusion that they fell short. I have owned many bikes and every so often, one stands out. That is the Waterford. I attribute the ride, in part, to the fork, 3T stem and Forma 220 bars. There is some flex there resulting in a magic carpet ride. The only drawback is climbs and sprints. The Waterford has a 74 head angle and 4.0 rake. This was their race (crit) geometry. Awesome handling under 30MPH. Above 30MPH, you need to pay attention. Craftsmanship and paint are unmatched. This thing is art on wheels.

Cinelli Nuovo SC (Columbus UltraFoco; 96 Campy 8spd): I lost just over a pound when I moved to this bike. Note that it has a lighter stem and (slightly) lighter bar. The rest is frame/fork. Almost all parts came from the Waterford. This bike is feels much faster in sprints and seems more efficient in climbs. I do not notice much difference in flex at the BB between the two but the overall road feel seems to be stiffer. The bar/stem change would be part of that but I think the carbon fork plays a part, as well. On smooth pavement is is not an issue but it becomes more noticeable as road conditions get worse. Carbon has its limits. I do like the 73/4.5 fork geometry a bit better only because the bike needs less attention as you gain speed but it still does just fine in the turns. The Cinelli is more "stage race" in its behavior. I was tempted by this bike because I liked the look and always wanted an Italian bike. Was it a smart move? Too soon to tell. I plan to get a new seat to take a slight edge off the ride and then dial in the bars to further improve my leverage for sprints, etc. Fit and finish are good but not great. The chrome shows some flaking and I had a minor issue finding cages that would fit. I really like the fact the "decals" are painted and not stickers. Not bad, just not perfect.

Side note: I made the jump to Jagwire cables. Much better than Durace/Campy.

There is a chance the Waterford could be displaced as the benchmark... see you in the spring!

(I tossed in a picture of my Jericho Payback just cuz it uses the Foco tubes - more bike porn).
View attachment 146598


View attachment 146599


View attachment 146600


View attachment 146601


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

just looking at the chainstays and seatstays of the two, the cinelli looks to be the stiffer of the two due to the diameters. the cinelli uses 41cm cs length; what length are the waterfords'?
i know there is more to the frame than that, but the stiffness increases dramatically with the increase in the diameter of the structure......
so is the ride harsh? what psi do you ride your tires with?
what tires?

or is it just the fork that seems harsh?
thanks for your time

ps the bike looks great!!!


----------



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

Michelin Pro 2's at 110-115psi. I am 155lbs. The Waterford has 41cm stays, the Cinelli has 40.5. I would not say the ride is too harsh... just stiffer than the Waterford. As far as the fork goes, it is like carbon frames: good at reducing buzz but limited in its ultimate ability to flex on the bigger hits. This results in a "harsh" feel on the big hits when contrasted against a good steel bike. The never ending compromise between ride quality and efficiency continues... we each have our own definition of the best balance.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Very nice build. I dig the new look.


----------



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Cinelli Neovo Super Corsa Colors*

Seeing as this post seems to be the only place to find info on this bike, I figured I would share the results of a long search to find out more. Cinelli (USA ans IT) seem to have little info about the bike. They sent me a b/w copy of the page in the catalog... Of the three photos I could find that were not the c-man's bike or my own, I got two clean shots of the other colors.


----------



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Silver One*

Sorry... wrong silver one. That is the 3rd picture (from Japan) but not as good as this one from Italy:


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

are you positive the cs length is 40.5cm?
i was quoted 41cm..
thnx


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

40.5 for the S(50) & M(53)
40.8 for L(56) & XL(59)


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

waterford,

your build came out great.

fyi- Giovanni Losa is the builder for Cinelli's steel framesets. his own Losa badged version called the Sterzo Integrato Ultrafoco was identical to the Nuovo Supercorsa save an unique assymetric chainstay arrangement


----------



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

*CS size*

Yes. Measured myself. 40.5cm


----------



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Nuovo Super Corsa review update*

Well, now that I have a few hundred miles in, the verdict is the Waterford is going up for sale. Not that the Cinelli is really "better", but just that I am ready to try something new. The Waterford still wins by a hair in the overall ride department. 

Most of my comments from the 30mi test report still hold. Great climber. Great sprinter. Nice ride (I tamed the stiffness by lowering the pressure in the tires to a more "correct" level of 107 and changed the seat.). I was shocked to learn that it has more bottom bracket sway than the Waterford. This makes little sense given the girth of the tubes and shorter frame. I just call 'em like I see 'em. In any case, I am very pleased with results. If you can find one (good luck), you will be pleased.

Showing up to the group rides this spring, many have commented at what an amazingly beautiful bike this is. I agree.

Next spring, I hope to freshen her up with some new parts. Athena is coming back and she is going to be polished. Time to drop about 2lbs and add 3 gears to the butt.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Great looking build!

I would have stuck with the Cinelli over the Waterford too.

Did you get this frame back when GVH was selling them? I picked my Cinelli Proxima from them.


----------



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

*No GVH*

I got this from a guy on eBay. Never built. $850. The fit is perfect. It had a few small nicks in the paint and all but one is obscured by the cranks, etc.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Beautiful bike, and thanks for a refreshed ride report.

I have talked with caterham about his, and he has nothing but good to say, but it's nice to have that opinion seconded.

FWIW, I put 10 speed alloy Centaur on a couple of my builds, and have no regrets. I cost slightly over $600 from the British retailers. I have a feeling the 2010 Athena will be twice that.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

hi waterford- thanks for the update- your comments square pretty closely to my own. 
not sure how one can accurately assess b-bkt flex but subjectively, my aluminum cinelli aliante *feels* stiffer- tho the nuovo supercorsa is actually more responsive in sprints and at least the aliante's equal climbing - perhaps the nsc's unusually deep btm-bkt drop is responsible or maybe the tall but narrow chainstay blades? regardless,i've had no complaints along those regards.
the ride is certainly not a plush one but as you note, not uncomfortable. i run tubular tires exclusively on this bike so it's never been an issue even in my small frame size.

best,
k


----------



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Nuovo Super Corsa on eBay*

"Had 500 miles on it", one small scratch, Tusk fork. Sold for $750.


----------



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Lost two pounds, added 2 gears*

Well, after looking at Athena, I just didn't like the idea of spending $150 on a chain tool or the extra cost for the cassettes, chains and carbon levers. I took your advise and went with the Centaur. This stuff is as nice as the '96 Record/Chorus it replaces. Spent the money I saved on some Shamal Ultra's. The switch addressed the flex I was seeing at the BB and dropped two pounds off the bike (now just a hair over 17lbs with cages/computer). The wheels feel great in the turns. I'll post an updated picture when the new seat comes in. This should be the last spec change for the next 10 years or so...


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

A nice red Nuovo from GVH's gallery section.

I really wanted one of these, but the geometry was just not right for me.


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

waterford853 said:


> Well, now that I have a few hundred miles in, the verdict is the Waterford is going up for sale. Not that the Cinelli is really "better", but just that I am ready to try something new. The Waterford still wins by a hair in the overall ride department.
> 
> Most of my comments from the 30mi test report still hold. Great climber. Great sprinter. Nice ride (I tamed the stiffness by lowering the pressure in the tires to a more "correct" level of 107 and changed the seat.). I was shocked to learn that it has more bottom bracket sway than the Waterford. This makes little sense given the girth of the tubes and shorter frame. I just call 'em like I see 'em. In any case, I am very pleased with results. If you can find one (good luck), you will be pleased.
> 
> ...



Waterford, nice bike! What size is it?


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

holy cromoly said:


> A nice red Nuovo from GVH's gallery section.
> 
> I really wanted one of these, but the geometry was just not right for me.


man, the frame is awesome, but the rest of it  

like have Bar Rafeali wear something from the 80s


----------



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

*What size?*

That's a good question.... With the sloping frame, everything is virtual. The virtual TT was supposed to measure 54.5cm. I think Cenelli called this a "Medium". Overall, I would say that it fits like a typical 55cm. I have a 120 stem on it... I came from a traditional 56cm TT with a 110 stem and it is very close. The handlebar reach (curve) can play a part too. What ever it is... it's perfect.


----------



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

*17 lbs of bliss.*

As promised, here is the final build. Details above (or below) this thread. Cat, thanks again for posting the pictures and review that lead me to the purchase(s). If my wife ever finds you, remember to duck.


----------



## Le Wrench (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful!

Standing ovation for this build by everyone reading this thread!


----------



## jvizzy (Jul 6, 2009)

*Building it up*



waterford853 said:


> "Had 500 miles on it", one small scratch, Tusk fork. Sold for $750.


Looks like my frame, but I didn't get it on ebay... Building it up now.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for reviving this thread--missed it during a busy period, though I love all things Cinelli...

I got really excited & checked Ital-Techno and GVH & then figured out that the thread started ages ago...

I did see a frame for sale in the UK at Brick Lane Bicycles (Bethnel Green)


----------



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

I hope you will post your build. Let us know where you found it. Welcome to the club!


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice bike, I like the old 8 speed stuff better...............


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

Waterford,

Congrats on the final build. Bellissima! I see you switched the whole group to alloy Centaur. How do you compare it with your '96 Chorus. Thanks for the final ride report. :thumbsup:


----------



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

*'96 record vs '09 Centaur*

Old stuff was better: First, I miss the solid clicks (on the down shift in the back) that I got out of the old stuff. Also, the smooth sift paddles on Centaur lack the cutout that the old stuff... and even the older Centaur... had. When my hands get wet, they can get a bit slick.

The new stuff is better: I like the extra gear I picked up in the back by going from 8 to 10. The cranks are much stiffer. The hood shape is much improved. The group weighs less. The brakes are fantastic! The finish quality is close to what the Record was.

I do miss the positive downshift click, but overall, I have no regrets moving to Centaur. And for about $650 for a full group, the value is awesome. The new Athena offers the click and nicer chainrings, but the cost for the 11spd chain, chain tool, Chorus cassette, and the lack of polish on the levers (now gone on all groups for 2010) made Centaur the sure bet for me.


----------



## li.steven (Oct 16, 2005)

*Another Nuovo Supercorsa...in red*

Here's my Nuovo Supercorsa which I've been enjoying for the past year:

size m
Dura Ace 9-speed grouppo
Ambrosio Nemesis 28H rims laced to Dura Ace 7850 hubs w/ Wheelsmith DB14 spokes and alloy nips
Veloflex Carbon tubulars

View attachment 179669


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

Hiya all,
First post on this forum, and I am proud to do so at the about to be owner of one of these frames

 

It is getting delivered today (tried Friday but no-one was home), and it is the same colour scheme as the one posted by Caterham.

Dilemma is what to build it up with, but funds wioll dictate that. It will be the main ride after having a great time on an Argon18 Platinum for the last 10,000km, but after a brief stint on a Cinelli Proxima Trophy (which I stupidly sold :mad2: ), I've been lusting after a decent steel frame, and I have now found it.

I sourced it from Cicli Ferca in Italy, and it is a NOS frame, and landed, it cost a tad under AUD $900, so I'm rapt.

I'll post some pics soon

Cheers

Michael


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

congratulations michael and welcome to the forum. looking forward to seeing the progress of your build. btw,what size?

best,
k


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

Hiya caterham,

Unpacked it last night. It looks even better in the flesh. The blue is even darker than the photos show.  

Mine is an XL, and the bare frame weighed 1740g, and the forks (Columbus Mega Tusk) were 540g uncut.

Confirmed also that the chainstays are 408mm as posted by someone else.

The only blemish is that there is a minor chip at the bottom of the BB, apart from that, it's spotless.

It even came with the proper Cinelli Warranty cards and booklet  

I'm looking fwd to the buildup as well. I had a choice between the Cinelli Nautilus (in black) that was also UltraFoco tubes, but as soon as i saw the SuperCorsa, it was destined to be mine

Cheers

Michael B


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

She is here, and it looks even better in the flesh than in the pics

*The package....*


Which smart person can work out what the motorbike is .....

*All unwrapped*


*1,742g for a XL steel frame * 


*Columbus Mega Tusk Fork*


Weighs 7g less than advertised  

*Beautiful seat stay detail (crappy pic though)*


*Even came with the Official Cinelli Warranty Book *  


Now to populate it with goodies and ride    Sadly, this may take some time as I need to gather the funds. Already have a wheelset (DA WH7850SL running tubeless), Brooks Team Pro saddle in Honey and leather bar tape. All the other bits need to be sourced.


Does anyone know what the seat tube and head tube angles are ?


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow--can't believe you found one! That frame looks absolutely lovely.

After Caterham's rave review I took a cursory look around and didn't find any. Hadn't occurred to me that some shop in Italy would have one (I take it there was only one--or at least I couldn't find any more...)

It would look good with a classic alloy groupset!


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

paredown said:


> Wow--can't believe you found one! That frame looks absolutely lovely.
> 
> After Caterham's rave review I took a cursory look around and didn't find any. Hadn't occurred to me that some shop in Italy would have one (I take it there was only one--or at least I couldn't find any more...)
> 
> It would look good with a classic alloy groupset!


The guy I got the frame from was Roberto, at Cicli Ferca 

http://cicliferca.com/shop/index.php?osCsid=10d7bbf42ea414e75e73265773f19fba

He also had a Cinelli Nautilus in Black using UltraFoco as well - USD $699 + USD $99 delivery on eBay.

Can recommend him from my one dealing with him. Great on emails and shipping.

Yes, a classic alloy g.set would be ideal. Got one ????

Cheers

Michael B


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

MichaelB said:


> Which smart person can work out what the motorbike is .....


R51? Nice bike and frame. :thumbsup:


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

PRB said:


> R51? Nice bike and frame. :thumbsup:


Correctish.

It's a 1952 R51/3. It's the old mans and needs some TLC to get it back to it's former glory.


----------



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

*NOS Cinelli Nuovo Supercorsa*

http://bricklanebikes.co.uk/bikes2/

L695 from a shop in the UK. Silver. She looks to be a small size otherwise this one would be at my house by now. As a proud owner, I still think this is easily one of the best examples of steel design and performance ever. Built by Losa.


----------



## jvizzy (Jul 6, 2009)

Just put mine up on ebay, sad day.

You can see it here.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cinelli-Nuovo-New-Supercorsa-Medium-53-Frame-and-Fork_W0QQitemZ130376686362QQcmdZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item1e5b0e5b1a

Enjoy!


----------



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Sold for a song*

$455. Good condition, multiple owners, green, cracked Tusk fork (top of steer) may have limited bids. I almost bid on that one but I can only ride one at a time... Hope the new owner shows up here for a report!


----------



## parkmonster (Mar 23, 2010)

Very nice - I see you're a man of class and tradition. I've always like the clean traditional look of Cinelli frames. Congrats.

I just picked up a Mash track frame because of the clean lines and design.


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

Well, back now from the overseas holiday in Hong Kong & China, and the buying spree is almost complete. Already have the frame  , wheelset and saddle.

Have sourced and now received :
5600 Series Groupset (to go onto Argon18, and DA7800 to go onto Cinelli)
Tacx Tao Ultralight Bottle Cages
Alpina Star headset
Stronglight 36T inner chainring

Just placed the following order :
Deda Zero 100 Classic Bend bars
Deda Newton 31 Stem
Deda Black Stick seatpost
Brooks leather bar tape ( eBay UK)
DA Cable set (shift & brake) ( eBay US)

Just need to double check spoke tensions on Open Pro wheelset that I built before, make them tubeless, strip the Argon and refot the new 105 groupset, thoroughly clean all the DA stuff and them mount it onto the Cinelli frame, wait for a good day and ride !!!!

Oh, and take some pics of course ......


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

Well, back now from the overseas holiday in Hong Kong & China, and the buying spree is almost complete. Already have the frame   , wheelset and saddle.

*Have sourced and now received :*
5600 Series Groupset (to go onto Argon18, and DA7800 to go onto Cinelli)
Tacx Tao Ultralight Bottle Cages
Alpina Star headset
Stronglight 36T inner chainring

*Just placed the following order :*
Deda Zero 100 Classic Bend bars
Deda Newton 31 Stem
Deda Black Stick seatpost
Brooks leather bar tape (eBay UK)
DA Cable set (shift & brake) (eBay US)

Just need to double check spoke tensions on Open Pro wheelset that I built before, make them tubeless, strip the Argon and refot the new 105 groupset, thoroughly clean all the DA stuff and them mount it onto the Cinelli frame, wait for a good day and ride !!!!

Oh, and take some pics of course ......


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

*Not much difference between the two .....*

Caterham supplied the full geometry chart for the Cinelli (many thanks), so did a comparison between the Argon18 (that is now the 'training/wet weather bike now running the 105 groupset) and the Nuovo SuperCorsa

ST and HT angles are diff, but everything else is pretty close. TT is 10mm longer 8) 




Just got a call from the LBS - Bb thread is chased and is sweet, and the headset has been fitted and forks trimmed, and star fangled nut fitted. 

Just need the bars, seatpost & stem.... :-( Bloody icelandic volcano ....


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

MichaelB said:


> Just need the bars, seatpost & stem.... :-( Bloody icelandic volcano ....


Yeah, doesn't it know that we have bikes to build????


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

paredown said:


> Yeah, doesn't it know that we have bikes to build????


Obviously not .... 

Just picked up frame from getting BB threads chased and headset fitted/fork trimmed.

Looks even better now.

If only Ribble had packed the things within a day of receiving the order instead of 6, the volcano would be an non-issue, and I'd have this 3 day weekend to build and ride the bike :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

*Finally the last bits are here .....*

:thumbsup: Got my Ribble order Friday from the UK.  

Ordered on 11th Apr, Packed on 16th ::mad5: :mad5: (all items in stock), finally rec'd on Friday 30th Apr.

Started putting some things together, and it looks even better in the flesh :biggrin5: 

Just need to run cables, fit chain, tape up bars and then the most important thing of all.

Ride the bloody thing :ihih: 

Pics to come


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

Really nice frame, enjoyed this thread immensely thank you. I'm new on the forum but wanted to say great work...


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

*It's finally done !!!!!!*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:    

It's now FINALLY all done and ready to ride. Today is a perfect day here (21 deg C and clear skys, but it's Friday and I still have to work  )





















Weighs in at 9.3kg which is not too bad considering is has a 530g Brooks saddle, is an XL frame (580TT) and has a 32 spoke handbuilt wheelset weighing about 1920g before tyres, cassette (105 level).

Fisrt ride hopefully Sat morning :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

Very nice build! Looking forward to the ride report.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Retro classic!! 

Did you consider putting on a tire that suggested gumwalls to make it look even more retro?

Looking forward to a ride report!


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

*Great ride through the Adelaide Hills *

Finally took it for it's maiden spin on Sunday morning through the Adelalide hills. 50km of climbing and descending. What a blast    

That beautiful 'ching' through the frame aas the gears snap in a change was great.

Handled really well and was a treat on the descent, and the saddle is already wearing in well.

I'm a very happy man :aureola: :aureola: :aureola: 


Re the gumwalls : It's not a retro build, and also as I'm running tubeless tyres, the choice is pretty limited


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

Time for a quick update :

Only 3 rides so far (bloody winter), but those three have been OUTSTANDING. The difference in feel compared to the Argon18 Platinum is massive. Both bikes handle great and are stable, but the Cinelli has a bit more 'zing', and a certain amount of panache.

It looks clean and simple, and rides beautifully. Especially on the descents around Adelaide


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

One for sale on eBay here

Opening bid $900 BIN $1000

He's measuring it at 53.8 c-t-c


----------



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Cinelli Nuovo SuperCorsa - for sale*

My fourth child is for sale. This is a sad day:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120614117437


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

waterford853 said:


> My fourth child is for sale. This is a sad day:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120614117437


Why oh why ?  

There must be something special coming for this one to be sold !!!!

As a side note, going by your ebay description, the 1st two number in the serial are the year it was built ?

Good luck with the sale and hope that you get a decent price for it.


----------



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

*The replacement*

The replacement will be somewhat of a mid-life crisis purchase. It should be a little less expensive then a sports car. Yes, the year is in the serial number. Guess this was the 60th one made. Cat and I traded notes on serial numbers and we figured they only made a few hundred of these things. Seeing as it is so hard to find info on these bikes and who made them (small traditional frame shop), that number should be close. 

I wish I could keep my bikes like some do on this blog, but I have an agreement with the CEO to limit it to two (road/mountain). Even if the new bike is great, I can say with certainty that I will always regret letting this one go. I have had a few bikes that are so rare or so special in some way that it kills me to know they are gone. This one tops that list... but hey... better to have loved and lost, right? I'll post the next bike here just to close the loop.


----------



## lego soldier (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi 

I came across your post becasue I was trying to learn a little more about this frame. I've seen a Cinelli “Nuovo Supercorsa” : Columbus UltraFoco Road Frame for £695 in my size which is a difficult size to shop for becasue it's so small (46cm - I'm a girl). 

I'm considering getting it but know very little about the frame, is it a little rare, what year was it in production? My Condor Italia has been written off and I can get a new frame on the third parties insurance. Is the frame over priced? I'll get the best campag groupset I can afford, will probably go for Cinelli bar and stems, and in an ideal world will probably put some entry mavics on it. I know little about bikes so any advice is much apreciated. I'm also unsure of what front forks to go for. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

*NSR info*

I'll send you a private note with my thoughts.


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

waterford853 said:


> .... Yes, the year is in the serial number. Guess this was the 60th one made. Cat and I traded notes on serial numbers and we figured they only made a few hundred of these things. Seeing as it is so hard to find info on these bikes and who made them (small traditional frame shop), that number should be close.
> 
> .


Checked my serial no. last night. Mine is *01-178*, so from your notes above, it was the 178th one made in 2001.

Look forward to hearing about the replacement, must be something great.

@ Legosoldier.

695 GBP is a bit exxy (mine was USD $690 incl postage to Australia, but they are rare (so I have found). Is this the one from Bricklane cycles ?

I love mine and it is a treat to ride, and it looks classy with minimal decals and blah words to spoil the lines.

Grab it and give it a go


----------



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

*CInelli Pro Best of*

Birth announcement: this was the reason I was considering the sale of the NSC. I need to get some mileage in, then I'll post a full review. First blush is that it is better in some ways than the NSC, but not all. I still have the NSC and plan to hang on to it until spring, if not for good.

Update: At first, I hated the carbon ride. It just feels slower to me than steel, though I know it's not. Speed equals fun to me, so the perception is a problem. Very comfortable on long rides and very good over all, now that I'm used to it. I specifically avoided riding the NSC the entire spring so I could fully acclimate to carbon. After going back to the NSC for a single ride... my verdict is that the NSC is every bit the bike. On climbs, sprints, long rides, you name it - they are very close even though the carbon bike build is about 1.5 lbs lighter.. One is blond, the other a brunette. Now, more than ever, I think the NSC is the ultimate steel bike.


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

Noice :thumbsup: Not as nice, but still nice.

What model is it, I can't quite make it out over all of those Cinelli graphics .....


----------



## switch900 (May 21, 2010)

Micheal, 

would a Campagnolo Record Hiddenset 1 1/8 Headset work in this frame? Just bought one and looking at headsets for it.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

How/where did you find yours? I haven't been looking as hard lately, but other than the couple already mentioned I have not stumbled across any others...

(I have no idea about headset size...)


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

switch900 said:


> Micheal,
> 
> would a Campagnolo Record Hiddenset 1 1/8 Headset work in this frame? Just bought one and looking at headsets for it.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy,

Presume I am the Michael you are asking.. ?

wrt the headset - no idea if the Campag one would fit, but I suspect not, as the campag angles are different. I used a Cane Creek IS3, and it fits sweet.

The integrated headsets are a headf*&k as far as I am concerned - too many 'options & variations' for a normal person to make sense.

Need some pics Andy !!!


----------



## switch900 (May 21, 2010)

paredown said:


> How/where did you find yours? I haven't been looking as hard lately, but other than the couple already mentioned I have not stumbled across any others...
> 
> (I have no idea about headset size...)


Got mine from Bricklane Cycles. Thought they would have sold it by now as I originally saw it on their website a couple years ago. Had a couple of scratches on it and some damage on the chrome on the headtube.


----------



## switch900 (May 21, 2010)

MichaelB said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Presume I am the Michael you are asking.. ?
> 
> ...


Cheers for that, can't post any pics of the frame as I need at least 10 posts before I can post an image! It's not actually for me it's my partners! But I'm in charge of her bike build!


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

Love it, Love it, Love it!! 

Just finished review of Cinelli Saetta for other Cinelli fans out there: 

https://glorycycles.blogspot.com/2011/06/cinelli-saetta-review.html


----------



## Battaglia (Aug 31, 2011)

I am new to the forum, but found your review on the Saetta a month ago. I would like to thank you, because that review was a factor in my purchase. I love that bike!


----------



## mortbike (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello Everyone- I registered on this forum around 2008 just after I bought a NOS red Cinelli Nuova Supercorsa size M. I got it from GVH and he even put the Weigle framesaver in it. I stopped riding around that time due to illness in the family etc and I am just now getting back on my bikes. I never built the Nuova so it has just been hanging on the rack in my the bike room inside my house with the Columbus Carve fork and headset in a bag and it is all mint. I just wanted to get an opinion on size from you experienced members. I am 5'9" and also have a regular traditional Supercorsa and the size 55 with the 55 top tube and seat tube c-c and a 130 stem fit me perfectly with the stem at max ht and about 4 inches of seatpost showing. Now I am 65 years old so I may go to a 120 stem on it. So, do you guys think the medium Nuovo Utra Foco Supercorsa in size medium will fit me?? It just looks so small. Just curious before I decide to build it up or sell it. I would hate to give it up if it fits. I generally on like a two to three inch drop from the top of the saddle to the top of the handlebars and that is what I have on my 55cm Cinelli. I know the ride is firmer but I would just throw some 700-25 tires on to make it a bit more comfortable on the flat roads down here in southeast Florida.
Thanks very much in advance for any advice on the sizing.
Mort


----------



## drewellison (Jun 9, 2006)

Hello Mort,

It was because of this thread I had to get a Cinelli NSC. I thought it the coolest looking frame I think I'd ever seen. Well, I kept looking and it took a few years (3 or 4?) but I finally found one on a forum someplace in my size in red. Mine came with a Serotta fork. The fit and handling just seemed really laid back, so after a couple of years of riding it once in a while, I decided to do a little research. I figured that the Serotta fork had a much longer axle to crown length than the bike was designed for, and I was going to get a Columbus or Falz fork which had a shorter ac length. It turns out I had a carbon fork hanging in my shop which I'd never used (it was not a name brand fork, but is nicely made by a reputable source, and with very subdued logos), so I put it on the the NSC, added a couple of matching Cinelli stickers which I bought out of the UK someplace, and voila, much nicer handling and better fit for me. Enough about my bike.

I have saved an eBay listing for a size M NSC, and the listing says that frame has a STA of 73.5 and a virtual top tube of 54.5cm. What that says to me is that it would fit the same as a 73 seat tube angle with a 55cm top tube. So the stem/bars on the NSC may be just about in the same spot as your other bike(s) with a 55cm top tube. 

It may look small because of the sloping top tube, but all that really matters is that you can get your saddle and handlebars in the same position in relation to the bottom bracket. And I bet you can from what you've said.

Oh, and pictures are really mandatory. 

Have fun with it! It's a beautiful bike, as you know.

Drew



mortbike said:


> Hello Everyone- I registered on this forum around 2008 just after I bought a NOS red Cinelli Nuova Supercorsa size M. I got it from GVH and he even put the Weigle framesaver in it. I stopped riding around that time due to illness in the family etc and I am just now getting back on my bikes. I never built the Nuova so it has just been hanging on the rack in my the bike room inside my house with the Columbus Carve fork and headset in a bag and it is all mint. I just wanted to get an opinion on size from you experienced members. I am 5'9" and also have a regular traditional Supercorsa and the size 55 with the 55 top tube and seat tube c-c and a 130 stem fit me perfectly with the stem at max ht and about 4 inches of seatpost showing. Now I am 65 years old so I may go to a 120 stem on it. So, do you guys think the medium Nuovo Utra Foco Supercorsa in size medium will fit me?? It just looks so small. Just curious before I decide to build it up or sell it. I would hate to give it up if it fits. I generally on like a two to three inch drop from the top of the saddle to the top of the handlebars and that is what I have on my 55cm Cinelli. I know the ride is firmer but I would just throw some 700-25 tires on to make it a bit more comfortable on the flat roads down here in southeast Florida.
> Thanks very much in advance for any advice on the sizing.
> Mort


----------



## mortbike (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks so much for your prompt research and valued advice. O'Neill give the build a go in the near Future. 
I also have a NOS gun metal grey anodized size 54 Cervelo aluminum Soloist with the included Colombia Carve carbon for and I am going to build that as well after having been concerned about similar fit issues. I had one in 56 years many years ago but it was just a bit too large with a 56.5 TT and 16.5 head tube. I just hope I can fit 700-25 Conti's in it 
Thanks again. 
Best Regards. Mort


----------

